# Is it possible to have a small frame and wide hips?



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm still a bit undecided on what ideal size and weight I should go to before I should stop, so I was just wondering. 

I'm 5'4" and while my wrist measurement (5.75") and elbow breadth (2") firmly puts me into small frame territory, my high hip measurement even when pushing down the fat is almost 38" :shocked:

My ideal weight as a small framed person is supposedly 113-125. The lowest weight I've been at as an adult is 117, and I seemed quite tiny then, but perhaps it just felt too small because I wasn't used to it?

I'm very non-muscular so don't go into a huge essay on how it depends on muscle mass 

So just wondering, am I still small-framed? Is there even such a thing?


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

How big is your pelvis itself? 

My hips are almost 16 inches across at the iliac crest (average for an adult female is 11 inches/28 cm), which means even when I'm in size 6-8 tops, my hips are still around 40 inches. I've never gotten down to where the charts say I should, because I start to look bony and people start worrying about me. *I* start worrying about me.

I don't know how that fits into frame size theories, but it's something I've had to take into account.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

braided pain said:


> How big is your pelvis itself?
> 
> My hips are almost 16 inches across at the iliac crest (average for an adult female is 11 inches/28 cm), which means even when I'm in size 6-8 tops, my hips are still around 40 inches. I've never gotten down to where the charts say I should, because I start to look bony and people start worrying about me. *I* start worrying about me.
> 
> I don't know how that fits into frame size theories, but it's something I've had to take into account.


I guess I was trying to get at the pelvis measurement with the smushed down high-hip measurement. I'm also about 16 inches across at the iliac crest. I think I _looked_ fine at my smallest, but my family was concerned.

Maybe the clinical term for my dilemma is "stick arms" :laughing:

It's just that I currently have my goal so that I stop at 127, but maybe I should push myself to lose those extra few more pounds? I just don't know if it's physically as well as mentally worth it or not.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Maybe the clinical term for my dilemma is "stick arms" :laughing:


*snort*

How hard is it to get back in loss mode if you hold for a while at the higher weight? Maybe wait and see if you feel okay there or if you want to lose more? Sounds like whatever more you lose will still be coming out of your upper body, so you'd probably be better going by looks rather than the scale


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

braided pain said:


> How hard is it to get back in loss mode if you hold for a while at the higher weight?


Not too hard, it's just hard to stay in it.



> Sounds like whatever more you lose will still be coming out of your upper body, so you'd probably be better going by looks rather than the scale


You can say that again...... really a lot of the reason I don't want to get too low is because I'll get flat-chested :dry: I'm trying not to be too vain about it though....


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

anything is possible when it comes to body types
you just sound like you're pear shaped
you could do some strength exercises for your arms if it'll make you feel better


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> anything is possible when it comes to body types
> you just sound like you're pear shaped
> you could do some strength exercises for your arms if it'll make you feel better


Nah, I actually love my little stick arms  Thanks though. I was just asking a random weird question.

I know I'm a pear. I'm just wondering about all this "frame size" business....


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess so...


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wide hips = birthing hips / baby-making hips

:wink:


----------

